# Blood work time frame



## candice13 (Sep 29, 2011)

How long did the blood work to confirm Hashimotos take?

It has been five weeks and my Dr. office stated they are still waiting. The nurse stated that the blood is send out of state.

Does anyone else with Hashi get sick in the morning? I start with constipation, turns to diarrhea and then I vomit.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know where they are sending it or why--unless you live in a very rural area--but the basic bloodwork should be available in a few days.


----------



## candice13 (Sep 29, 2011)

I live in West Palm Beach, FL. They did the blood work in the office. She also did an ultra sound the same day and found nodules. I have been very sick and am worried the test is taking so long.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are they sending it via carrier pigeon? That is ridiculously long. Often, lab results are available the same day the blood is drawn.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candice13 said:


> How long did the blood work to confirm Hashimotos take?
> 
> It has been five weeks and my Dr. office stated they are still waiting. The nurse stated that the blood is send out of state.
> 
> Does anyone else with Hashi get sick in the morning? I start with constipation, turns to diarrhea and then I vomit.


If you are talking TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), It really should not take that long. If you have TPO, this is only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's as well as a myriad of other things.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Let us know when you get your labs! We need the results and the ranges.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's way too long. I live in a town of less than 3,000 & my bloodwork comes back in 24 hours.


----------



## candice13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I will call my doctor today, or maybe I will just show up. Thank you all for your support. Sometimes we need a little swift kick. :tongue0013:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, that is a ridiculous length of time. Hope you get some answers soon! Constipation and diarrhea I think most of us have had, not sure about the vomiting. Certainly nausea. But like Andros mentioned, hard to know much about what's going on until you get the results back. (Be sure to ask about getting a copy of the ultrasound, too!)

hugs3


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

candice13 said:


> How long did the blood work to confirm Hashimotos take?
> 
> It has been five weeks and my Dr. office stated they are still waiting. The nurse stated that the blood is send out of state.
> 
> Does anyone else with Hashi get sick in the morning? I start with constipation, turns to diarrhea and then I vomit.


Candice, when my thyroid levels were low, my whole intestinal system was messed up. Constipation, diarrhea, and threw up a couple times.
My poor body was struggling to maintain a state of homeostasis. 
I don't know if the actual autoimmune reaction in Hashimoto's Thyroiditis causes the symptoms of constipation and tiredness. My understanding, and hopefully someone will respond to clarify, is that when the immune system attacks the thyroid, there will be swelling and soreness of thyroid; and will also cause the thyroid to malfunction- put out too much hormone or too little and as the attack progresses, will eventually kill the thyroid and person becomes hypothyroid. 
Therefore requiring thyroid hormone replacement. -Gwen


----------

